# My Little Lulu Is Not Doing Well



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We have a vet appointment this afternoon. 

Lulu woke up this morning throwing up. She threw up
at least eight times. 

Her throw up is also concerning me. She last ate
at 5PM, last night. How long does it take for a dog to
digest food? She threw up whole food. Alot of it.

She's now resting on my bed. A bit out of sorts.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't know about the food but wanted to send hugs and prayers to you and Lulu. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

When Jett was having his IBS problem, he through up his dinner from the night before in the morning, more than 12 hours later. It was the full amount he had eaten the night before. So I know that's a problem because when I told my vet she confirmed it. Thankfully the probiotics with Digestive Enzymes have eliminated that problem. But when he had his bee sting/bug bite (still not sure which) and threw up in the car on the way to the vet, he did still have some of his breakfast in his tummy, not fully digested since it contained a few peas and squares of carrot and potato. That was probably about 6 hours after he had eaten his breakfast.

I'm sorry Lulu isn't doing well. She is a fighter for sure. Hugs to you and sweet Lulu. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Deb, poor sweet little Lulu, I do hope she is ok :grouphug: 
I am not sure but when Scooby was so sick and not eating, he was throwing up food that I couldn't work out too. I guess it's better for them to have something there to bring up rather than gagging up nothing hey!!!
I will keep Lulu and you in my thoughts and prayers, I pray the vet visit goes well for you both rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Hugs for you and Hugs for Lulu.
Hang in there Deb I know this is scary. I hope Lulu is okay.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I will pray that Lulu feels better and is ok. Hang in there.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no  I hope she starts to feel better soon. 
Sparkey usually eats at 7:30 PM and if he throws up in the morning around 5 or 6 it will be all bile but if it's at 2 or 3 it will be some food as well. if it is 4 hours after he eats it will be mostly food. 

:grouphug: get well soon Lulu


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor Lulu. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Poor little Lulu. Whenever this has happened with Roxie it's been either because something was stuck in her tummy and we had to do a barium treatment, or it was her IBD acting up.

We sure do hope little Lulu is doing better real soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhh, poor LuLu. 
Chase had Colitis and was very sick also. Threw up a lot and then had bloody diarrhea.
On meds and special diet and is good as new.

Keep us posted Deb.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

PRAYING all goes well with LULU....Please fill us in....Sending healing hugs...x0x00x0x N


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Poor Lulu. Dini only had one bout of throwing up a couple of months ago and it was associated with diarrhea. Turns out she was having a little bit of an upset tummy with some beef my neighbors fed her the night before. It took about 6 hours for her to start having reactions to the food. So we took her to the vet and the vet recommended we give her tummy a bit of a rest for about 24 hours and only give her water. I felt so bad for her! We ate out all of our meals for that day so as not to torture her at home since she couldn't have any!! 

I hope that Lulu feels better real soon. Poor thing!  Please keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

poor girl! keep us updated :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Praying that little Lulu gets to feeling better. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hugs to you and Lulu-hope she's feeling better this afternoon! :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope all is okay with Lulu and that she is better soon :grouphug:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Praying for you and Lulu. :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Dogs keep food in their stomachs for longer than people do. That is why they are a less susceptable(?) to food poisening issues. The stomach acids have more time to kill bacteria and such - before the food moves to the intestines where it is absorbed by the body. 

Hope Lulu feels better soon - Hugs, kisses and ear scratches to Lulu. 


Leslie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh I'm sad to learn little Lulu isn't feeling well! Praying this is just a little tummy upset and will soon pass!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Thinking of you and Lulu and waiting for an update....


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

poor baby - 8 times is a lot. i hope the vet makes her better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope you have better news by the time you read this :grouphug: jo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update on dear Lulu.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Deb, Lulu you are loved by all your awnties here, I just prayed for Lulu, hopefully she will be ok. I know she's getting old but we need her here.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm just signing on for the day, Deb - I hope Lulu feels better by now. Give her a gentle hug from us. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I hope she will be alright, please keep us updated!!!! She has been a little trooper for sure!!!! God Bless Lulu........


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I hope she's feeling better now.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<div align=\'center\'>********UPDATE*********

I just checked in with Deb and she said that she is back from the vet Lulu is on pain meds and resting comfortably on her bed, all cozy with some warm blankets. :wub: She asked me to update the group on her behalf. She appreciates all your prayers and well wishes. It's times like this when we realize just how special a family we have here on SM. We all care about each other so much.

I wish I were a paid member so I could put in the title about this update. If a mod sees this, would you be willing to do that? Thanks.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Poor LuLu!!!! Please keep us updated - esp after you take her to the vet!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Crystal, thank you for the update on Deb's behalf. So glad to know that Lulu is home and resting. I pray that she continues to improve. Hugs to Lulu and Deb.

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 16 2008, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651634


> Poor LuLu!!!! Please keep us updated - esp after you take her to the vet![/B]


She's been to the vet. She's on pain meds and resting comfortably at home with Deb.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that Lulu is not doing well :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, Crystal, for the update. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Lulu hang in there old gal!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying little Lulu will feel better with the new meds! She certainly is in the best of care for sure!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:grouphug: thinking of you Deb, my heart goes out to you :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we are here when u need us :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Lulu is feeling better now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=42260:getwell.gif]

Feel better, dear Lulu!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope Little Lulu is starting to feel better now.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Get Better Soon Lulu :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope LuLu is doing better. 
Bless her heart and hugs to LuLu.


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

Feel better Lulu! We are praying... :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear she is able to be at home with you deb!! Feel better soon sweet Lulu :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope Lulu is feeling better and improves each day. Prayer for both of you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am glad Lulu is doing better. Why is she on pain meds? Just doesn't make sense to me I thought her tummy was upset. 
Hope she is feeling a lot better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

noselicks and peanutbutter kisses to miss lulu xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Hugs and Prayers for Miss LuLu. I hope she is ok.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hope Miss :wub: Lulu is feeling much better, poor old girl! It's so awful to see them suffer. :flowers:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

actually dogs digest food faster than humans and why they can eat raw foods more than humans as their digestive tract is shorter than ours so less time to go through the system and their stomachs are much more acidic than ours and able to break things down faster 


QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 16 2008, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651506


> Dogs keep food in their stomachs for longer than people do. That is why they are a less susceptable(?) to food poisening issues. The stomach acids have more time to kill bacteria and such - before the food moves to the intestines where it is absorbed by the body.
> 
> Hope Lulu feels better soon - Hugs, kisses and ear scratches to Lulu.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

why pain meds? what did they say prob was? is it pancreatitis as my guess was pancreatitis or ibd as my dex has ibd and had severe pancreatitis. A dog with ibd should not eat white potato as it is inflammatory to the intestines and can be difficult to digest. My dex cannot eat potato or he gets backed up and vomits up the potato. Did they run cpli and tli test along with blood panel to rule out pancreatitis as that is very painful  Did they give rimadyl?


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 16 2008, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651628


> <div align=\'center\'>********UPDATE*********




I just checked in with Deb and she said that she is back from the vet Lulu is on pain meds and resting comfortably on her bed, all cozy with some warm blankets. :wub: She asked me to update the group on her behalf. She appreciates all your prayers and well wishes. It's times like this when we realize just how special a family we have here on SM. We all care about each other so much.

I wish I were a paid member so I could put in the title about this update. If a mod sees this, would you be willing to do that? Thanks.[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Is she drinking water? 8 times for a small dog is a lot of vomitting if not taking in water - did they do any fluids?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hugs to you Deb, and gentle little hugs to Miss Lulu too :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hugs and prayers for Lulu and Deb! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying today brings better news on little Lulu. I was thinking it was anti-nausea meds as opposed to 'pain' meds, otherwise it doesn't make sense to me either.
Wonder if they came up with the 'cause" ?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope she gets better soon Deb, thoughts and prayers are with you all.. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I HOPE LULU IS DOING BETTER TODAY .


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thinking of Lulu ... 

Get well soon, little Lulu! You're on all our minds. :hugging:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope Little Lulu is feeling better this morning. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm praying for Lulu. rayer: I hope she's feeling better. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying hard for precious little Lulu!!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Praying for precious LuLu and hoping she feels better soon!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I didn't mean to leave you hanging. Thanks Crystal for letting everyone know we
are home, and comfy.

It's just that, while at the vet's, we did run a few tests. Her upset tummy is not
the problem. By the time we got to the vet's, she was shaking, on and off. 

My Lulu is old. Vet wants me to make a decision. For now, she is on pain meds.

Little Lulu just isn't all there. Bless her heart. 

Without going into details, I was told what testing, drugs, etc. But it would be
short term, at best. She will be 17-years-old, in a few months. I was told my love
is clouding my judgment. Perhaps I'm seeing what I want to see. 

I felt like I was punched in the gut. But he's right. I think I can throw my
credit card around, and cry "save her", make it better. Vet reminded me the same
thing happened with Daisy. Like they say, "Some things money just can't buy", huh? 

I called Mary Palmer last night. We had a good talk. 

So back to reality. I must say, I prefer my "dream" world.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am so sorry Deb. We are all here for you...I just had to put our Bob the Cat down on Monday, am still sufferring, I feel your pain...Just know we will all be here for you no matter what you decide. x0x0x0x0 N


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I remember my wise vet up in New York when I faced The Decision with Petie telling me that I could rack up some huge vet bills in those final months, but it wouldn't change the outcome. He also reminded me to consider what was best for Petie, not me, when deciding what I wanted to put him through at the end of his life.

I know you will make the best decision for Lulu. [attachment=42275:big_hug.gif]


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Deb, I think this is what we all fear the most with our babies. I haven't been there yet, but I know I will at some point. I don't have any advice other than to look to Lulu for the answer. She'll tell you when she can keep fighting and when it's time. 

I'm so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

God Bless ya Deb, You've never let your babies down no matter what the decisions have had to be... I know Lulu is no different. That little girl couldn't be more loved by anyone ... anywhere.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Deb it brings tears to my eyes to think of how you must be feeling right now. I am so sorry and I will keep you and Lulu in my prayers.

God bless you.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh Deb, I am soooooo sorry about precious little Lulu. My heart breaks for you. Please know that you and Lulu are in my heart and prayers. Hugs to you both from me and Gracie. God bless. Kerry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You and LuLu are both angles so I just know you'll figure this out together. 
I'm so sorry and hugs to you both.
Jane


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You are in my thoughts Deb, and little Miss Lulu of course :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, this must be heartbreaking for you - it is for me. You have such an incredible capacoty for love and compassion, you'll know what to do, and when. I'm always here for you. :hugging:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Deb,

I know you will make the right decision. All our thoughts and prayers are with you and Lulu. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm here for you if you need me. :grouphug: :heart: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 17 2008, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652259


> I didn't mean to leave you hanging. Thanks Crystal for letting everyone know we
> are home, and comfy.
> 
> It's just that, while at the vet's, we did run a few tests. Her upset tummy is not
> ...




Deb this brings back all the bad memories of what took place with Muffy, :crying: all I can say is that you will know when the time comes. It's so hard, :crying: I would have payed any amount to keep Muffy but I knew he was only on loan and God wanted him back. Enjoy what time you have with Lulu she knows you love her. I'll be praying for you, it's so hard :crying:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb you are all alone in this. We kept Marshmallow alive much longer than I should have. She was not in pain. The final decision was made due to the quality of life and even in my heart I knew it was the right decision. I was so lucky my husband stood up to the plate. He called the vet and made the appointment. I laid in bed with Marshmallow and cried. Ward dug a grave. Drove us all to the vets brought us back home and put her in her final resting place. Me being the big wimp that I am went back to bed with tears and a heavy heart. At that time all her toys were put away and food dishes everything so I would not have to get upset again.

I wish you had someone close to you that can help with this serious decision and hold your hand through out the process. All I can do form here is offer you my thoughts and prayers. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 17 2008, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652259


> ...So back to reality. I must say, I prefer my "dream" world.[/B]


Aww Deb, what a tough place you are in. I wish both you and Lulu the absolute best. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, girlfriend, we can try.........but life hits us in the face~~~Good luck with your decision, we are ALL behind you!!! Hold Lulu tight........ :smootch:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My dear Friend,
Once again, this frigging, horrible fact of life is upon you. You are not alone. When you're happy, I'm happy. When you're sad, I'm sad. When you're heart is broken, so is mine. You take all the time you need. You'll always be #1, and Lulu knows that. Please take care.
Love, Kerry
xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Big hugs to you and Lulu :grouphug: You will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

deb I am so sorry you are in this situation, I will keep both you and Lulu in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer: 
I guess ultimately we are all going to be right where you are at this time one day, that doesn't make it any easier though I know, but please know that we are all here for you and Lulu :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry you are going through this with little Lulu. I pray that you find the strength, peace, and understanding needed at this time. I'm going to give my girls extra hugs tonight in honor of Lulu and tell them all about her and what a great mommy she has. Luv ya!

Linda


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Deb. I'm so sorry. I wish it didn't have to be like this, it's so hard. I'm praying for you and Lulu, we are all here for you. Please give Lulu a hug and kiss from me.

Martha


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Deb, please know that you and Lulu are in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's my precious Lulu. She's resting. We've been snuggling most of the day.
And, yep, plan on snuggling all weekend. She's a good old girl. :wub: 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...id=200504634307


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

What a precious baby. I am praying for you and Lulu as you go through this really hard time.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup and i send hugs and noselicks to both of you, xoxoxoxo.... please know either way, both of you are VERY LOVED by ALL of us here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such a little love. I wish you a good long weekend of snuggling, Deb. :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

What a sweet little girl! My thoughts will be with you during this difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

lulu is lucky to have u, and i know she appreciates all that u do/have done for her. it's very hard to put our babies feelings ahead of ours and choose to put them at peace. u r a strong woman, and i know u will make the right choice. we r here n e time u need us :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Deb, I wish you and Lulu the best possible weekend of snuggling. Thanks for sharing her pictures-she is so sweet.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

What a precious, precious, precious little soul. I just wanted to hug little Lulu through the screen. You are such a good mommy. You and Lulu are both in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Deb. Anything you need let me know. I have never looked at where anyone is from and for some reason did on this post. I'm from Orange County, Ca. too. Anything you need, let me know. I hope you and Lulu have the best time laying around in bed snuggling all weekend. Sounds so good to me I think I'll do it with my girls with thoughts of Lulu.

Lots of love from Roxie and Ruby to Lulu.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Lulu is such a cute little snuggle bunny. Thank you for sharing her with us and hope you both enjoy the weekend.

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hugs to you, Deb, and Lulu.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww so sorry hto hear about Lulu, glad she is home and and resting.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Lulu, glad she is home with you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry Deb, what a terrible and hard thing to go through :bysmilie: 
My prayers are with you at this difficult time/ :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Many hugs to you & precious Lulu.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG...I missed this thread....I am so sorry!

Deb I am soooo sorry to hear about Lulu. Ugh my heart aches for you right now. Lulu looks so sweet in her picture, all snuggled up with love. We are praying for you and sending you strength. We are all here for you. 

Rest sweet Lulu...hugs to you all :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, just checking in to let you know that I am thinking about you and Lulu ..... :heart: :heart:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry Deb. She is a beautiful girl. :wub: I can't even imagine how difficult this is, I wish I could be there to help. Enjoy your weekend cuddling.
:crying: 
Robin


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a precious girl Lulu is :wub: , and she has the best mommy any fluff could ever ask for :grouphug: You will both be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Aww Deb :grouphug: I'm squeezing Gracie so tight as she licks the tears from my face hoping that you and LuLu can feel some of our love and support reaching you.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so very sorry for what you are facing. Just last week was the two year anniversary of my Zoie Jane passing from Cancer and I cried and cried. I love my Ava Jane with all my heart, but one precious baby never replaces another. I wish that you enjoy your time with your sweet angel Lulu. She knows you are the best mommy she ever could have had. You will know when the time has come. Lulu will let you know. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Deb...I am just getting caught up after being gone for a couple of days. I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Lulu. You have a heart of gold and Lulu is so blessed to have you. My prayers are with you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry :grouphug: Lulu is a precious girls and she's so lucky to have you with her :grouphug: Enjoy all of the cuddling :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: :wub2: :hugging:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry deb. :grouphug: sending love your way, my dear friend. :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Deb sending you lots and lots of hugs and prayers! Cuddle away with your sweet Lulu!

Here some love and hugs from Mateo :grouphug::wub: :grouphug: :wub: 

I went through this with my dear Buddy and spent a wonderful weekend with him. It's a hard to make these decisions, but Lulu was so blessed to have you as you were to have her.

Hugs and love,
Joanne


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of you both :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thinking of you this morning :grouphug: 

Cathy


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You are in my thoughts, Ms Deb. Once again, you find yourself in that very hard spot. As others have said, we are here for you when you need us. You are an amazing angel, obviously sent by God to watch over his babies. You hurt so bad, because you love so much. Hugs to you, dear friend.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:Flowers 2: Oh Deb, I wish I could give you a big hug. This is such a hard time. It is something that all of us who take these babies into our hearts for life have to face. I'm praying for you, for comfort and strength and sending love and heartfelt understanding. :crying:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not sure how i missed this thread. Deb my heart is breaking for you right now. I know exactly how you feel this brings me back to when we had to make this decision for Shelby. Lulu is a very lucky girl to have a mommy like you and i know you feel very lucky to have such a wonderful girl in your life. No matter how many times we've been down this road it never gets any easier. Just know we are here for you. Hugs and cuddles to you and Lulu. :hugging:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb been thinking and praying for Lulu and you if you find time update us :grouphug:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 17 2008, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652555


> Here's my precious Lulu. She's resting. We've been snuggling most of the day.
> And, yep, plan on snuggling all weekend. She's a good old girl. :wub:
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...id=200504634307[/B]


Awww look at that precious one. I hope you and Lulu have more snuggling time. Hugs to you both.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Deb, I am really sorry to hear this. :grouphug: :grouphug: My thoughts are with you and Lulu. :grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :hugging: Praying and thinking about you and Lulu.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Been thinking about sweet Lulu. How's she doing today? And you? :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

What was her diagnosis? I hope she continues to feel better. It is always comforting to see them acting like themselves. As exhausting as Zippy can be, I am always so relieved to see her be herself again!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in on you and Lulu rayer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Deb, I just read through this thread. I sure am thinking about you and Lulu. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am kind of new to SM, Deb ... but, I read your update about your darling Lulu. You and darling Lulu will be in my prayers. 

I saw the pictures you sent of Lulu. Bless her heart ... she is so precious.

I look at my Snowball and cherish every moment with him ... as I know you have done with Lulu. You obviously are a wonderful Mommy to Lulu. 

I pray that you find peace, comfort, and strength, while making the decision as to what will be best for Lulu. 

Sending Love and Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Deb, there aren't any words that can comfort you. This is a hard choice. Lulu loves you no matter what choice you make. My vet told me that normally they tend to start distancing themselves from you when the time is near. My vet talked to me about preparation for the end and was very kind and caring. I made the decision for no extraordinary measures in the event he passed. God took care of the rest.

This brings back memories of how that lack of control felt, how helpless you are to make things better. After all, mommies feel that they can make things better. Our babies remind us what "unconditional love" really is.....and we return that love. It is beyond our ability sometimes to even fathom what this loss is going to feel like.

I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: love ya Deb and Lulu


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks so much for the prayers!!! Keep 'em comin'.

We thought today would be the day, but Lulu had a pretty good couple of days.

She's been giving more kissies than ever before. That is so unusual for Lulu.
Much like Daisy, Lulu seemed to give kisses by accident. She snuggles, right up
next to me while sleeping.

So we take it one day at a time. For now, she is resting, and comfortable. 

Lulu sends her love, and lickies, to her SM friends. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 22 2008, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656050


> Thanks so much for the prayers!!! Keep 'em comin'.
> 
> We thought today would be the day, but Lulu had a pretty good couple of days.
> 
> ...


And lots and lots of love right back at 'ya, Lulu!! :smootch: :smootch: :smootch: :smootch: 

(And since it's just about that time - here's one more icon for you, Lulu--- :drinkup: )


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: s to Lulu and you ... and a special little nose kiss to sweet Lulu ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 22 2008, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656050


> Thanks so much for the prayers!!! Keep 'em comin'.
> 
> We thought today would be the day, but Lulu had a pretty good couple of days.
> 
> ...



Don't give it up LuLu!! We love you guys!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Oh Deb Im so sorry to hear that Lulu is not good.

Im sitting here bawling my eyes out. :crying: :crying: 

It was just like with Chloe. I've got shivers going up and down my spine.

We love these precious ones soooo very much and when the time comes to say our goodbyes we just dont want to let go.

I agree with you. Live in your own world. Give Lulu lots and lots of hugs and kissys. :wub: :wub: 

Sending millions of hugs and kissys from 'under down under' :grouphug: :grouphug: 

[attachment=42600:th_1hugs...eyhearts.gif]

Hugs and missing tail wags

Dede and (waiting for Katie) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage.





*


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

...and we send love and lickies right back to precious Lulu,xoxoxoxoxoxxo~~~~~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: :smootch: :smootch: :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Thinking of you both Deb and Lulu. Glad you've been have a good few days. That's so happy to hear. Lots of love going out to both of you. :grouphug:


----------

